# WebApp redeployen mit Netbeans + SunAs8.1



## bronks (25. Okt 2005)

Hi!

Eine EJB-Jar kann ich auf den AS deployen wann ich mag und wie ich mag und es macht keine Probleme. 

Wenn ich eine WebApp redeployen will, dann muß ich den AS vorher neu starten, weil es sonst folgendes zu meckern gibt: 
"Deploying application in domain  failed; Cannot deploy. Module directory is locked and cant be deleted: {1}"

Danach existiert die WebApp auf dem AS nicht mehr, aber deployen läßt sie sich mit o.g. Fehlermeldung immernoch nicht.

Ist das normal, daß man den AS immer neu starten muß oder habe ich etwas falsch eingestellt?

Danke!

Bronks


----------



## Gast (2. Nov 2005)

Du hast da was völlig falsch eingestellt!


----------



## bronks (6. Nov 2005)

Es funktioniert einwandfrei. 

Wo lag das Problem: Ich hab im DeploymentDescriptor ein paar Sachen total ver***** ...


----------

